# 60 vert ..new pictures as of 9/03 finally planted !!!



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

The new project......
First I removed the black center brace . next layout my basic design wanted to add depth so at the top I used no foam sheets . Just sprayfoam and corkbark








Next I added the drip lines and 1 1/2 sheets of foam board and sprayfoamed it all in place 








In came the planters , I use the caps for the sprayfoam ,always seem to have a few when I'm doing this for some reason  ,also a few filmcontainers pressed into the foam and can easily be removed . Bog logs also added (nice effect for drip lines) and starting to get a idea of how it's going to shape up with plants .
















Next flocking w/ coco fiber and silicone.... wear gloves and a dust mask!!!








Well that's it for todays construction , tips use the fomo spray foam cures in 10 min . and it's black!!!
Letting it all dry for today next is the drip line test. Layout for pump and lower planters . 
then front glass . Water hold test and flow rates , then planting .... lots to do !!!
Happy frogging ,
Darren Meyer 
http://www.ribbitrecordings.com/


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Awesome idea. It's going to be sweet when it is done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2005)

Thats looking awesome Darren, It was nice to meet you NWFF weekend. You don't mess around when its time to build..... My 80 sat in my frog room for almost a year before I finally built it....One question, Do you put drain holes in your planters?


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Thanks Duane , yes I do place a drain in the planters , infact on the spray foam caps there is a little hole in it , I just poke through it and through the already set foam for a drain . Works out pretty slick ! Next is more drilling for vents and fogger lines ,but I've got the drilling down also , just have to make sure the glass isen't tempered !!!! or you've got a HUGE PROBLEM.
Happy frogging 
Darren Meyer


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

I've thought about doing this with an 80 gal tank I have...will definitely be tagging along for this!


----------



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

Looks great. Where are you getting purple foam? It's obviously a different brand from Great Stuff.


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

That is great Darren! I will have to stop over some time and check it out.
I have a 150 gallon tank that I should make a vert out of.... 
Question for you though. Will your lighting that you have on it be bright enough for plants lower down in the viv or are you just going to plant plants that thrive in low light? Also, What frogs are you going to put in it?


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

The spray foam is , Fomo spray foam #p10053 and it''s black and cures in just over 10 min , so you can apply it to your tank and flock it all in the same few hours , also when it developes a "skin" you can easly shape it with you hands buy pressing on it . 
Lighting , I will be using the 2 hoods that came w/ the tank , I was going to design a hood that would refelct light to the bottom portions . After setting the tank in it's spot in the frog room I realized it would be lit just fine down below as the frog room is already lit like a Christmas tree ! Though it is going to require a bit of a learning curve as all things do ,hope it works out for the lighting , though I'm going to change the blubs to a more intence light than the ones that origanlly came in the fixtures.
Happy frogging ,
Darren Meyer


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey there.. Your tank is looking Great!! PLease keep the journal coming as we are all waiting with baited breathe  Anyway's it will be nice to see some pictures of your completed lighting and how well it works as I'm going to be doing a 90 gallon soon. 
Take care
~Donald


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Here's the latest ......
Drilling holes for front 








2 holes on the top and 2 holes on the bottom to hopfully keep the fog off the front .
Next , sit and wait 24 hours for epoxy to cure on acrlic hasps ,for front doors ,these will hold the glass in and still be able to remove the whole piece with a pull of the handel !!!these things are slick!!!








installed front top glass top and bottom and epoxy'd the front bottom also for strenth and kinda bouble sealed , in applying silicone it's in using alot ,it's applying it evenly and continuously , if you have to apply more than one bead , you run into problems w/ leaks .








water test holding back 5 gal of water , passed !!!!!








intalled front stainless steel screening (don't even think a sprintail can get through this stuff)  








close up of drip wall ,pump installed and working great !!!
























Now ready for fog lines , plants and soil and gravel going in tonight and tomorrow !!!
Happy frogging ,
Darren Meyer


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Darren,
How did you install the screening and where did you get it from. From the picture it looks like a pretty good solution.


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Were did you get that drill for the glass, and how did you go about drilling it safely so there are no cracks?

Very nice job btw.


----------



## hkspowers (Aug 23, 2005)

yes I also would like to know the drilling procedure used. I have a tank that needs to be drilled but I am afraid of cracks.

James


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Use a diamond bit , for drilling glass. I used water to lube and cool the glass, or you can use oil or antifreeze . If using a dril or drill press , make sure that you don't use the highest rpm , as it will be too hot and or bind and then very bad things happen to glass !!! Also do not EVER drill tempered glass!!!!! you will have a tank in 1000's of tiny pieces .It takes a bit of feness and pratice , try doing it for lids or smaller pieces of glass first to get the hang of it . 
Happy frogging ,
Darren Meyer


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2005)

*fomo*

Please post your sourse on the fomo and stainless mess screen. 
chuck


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

the foam is a fomo product , http://www.fomo.com or do a google search , that's how I found a local place that retailed it .Also get the "black" ,they do make a white spray foam that is just like the "great stuff"and is not as easy to work with , some sites sell the spray foam as a crack filler for water falls and such so possibly check for it at places that make outdoor ponds or sell the supplys for making them yourself . 
The screening is another search . I picked up my phone book and looked for metal suppy houses in my area and started making calls . Most of them do carry stainless steel wire mesh and it varyies greatly , what I used for this project was 200 thread count mesh . Which means VERY small holes ,don't think a springtail could get through it !
I guess the best thing to do is start searching for your parts . I am always looking for new and exciting things to add to tank building. Can be kinda fun , and my tanks sure have evolved over the years of building them . 
Happy parts hunting and frogging ,
Darren Meyer


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Here it is all planted up and holding frogs !!!
















Happy frogging ,
Darren Meyer


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I see plants sticking right out what appears to be an open front. I wouldn't imagine that it would "hold" frogs all that well in that state :wink: 

I presume you have a front piece that goes on there?


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Yes Clayton I do ,lol
just not pictured .


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey. Great looking Viv! Is that R. Tetrasperma I see?!? I was about to get some. Where is it from? Harry? How big was the clipping when you got it? I see some empty planters, what else are you thinking of putting in there? Maybe some Cissus to creep up the "vine" as well? Again~ Looking good!


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I just didn't know if you had some magic frog force field or something there, that you neglected to show me when I was there.


----------

